# Record Power Carving Set



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this set carving chisel set:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/record-power-12pc-carving-set.aspx

I'm not an experienced carver, but Highland has this set for sale and it comes with video. Is there another set out there with more bang for the buck?


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have tried to find out what company makes this wood carving set of tools, 
if they are made by DIEL, it's a fantastic sale but if they are made in China,
don't waste your money.
Oscar


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry about the name brand of chisels, it's PHIEL TOOLS.
Oscar


----------

